# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اشکال در ثبت نام تمامی داوطلبان

## roshana

درود دوستان  :Yahoo (1): 
امروز اتفاقی حین ثبت نام برای من افتاد گفتم بهتون بگم !!
مشخصات من کار نمیکرد و درست نبود اولش فکر کردیم شاید مثلا 
کد من نادرسته و شماره ی دانش اموزی من غطله ولی نبود،مجبور 
شدیم بریم اموزش و پرورش و اونا هم با سنجش تماس گرفتند و 
گفتند کد دانش اموزی (اگه اشتباه نکنم) برای همه ی دانش اموزا
در حال تغییره و نمیشه با قبلیا ثبت نام کرد و این مسئله به گوش 
دانش اموزا نرسیده ولی حقیقت داره  و من کد جدیدم رو از اموزش و پرورش
گرفتم ولی بهم گفتند ممکنه کد من هنوز فعال نشده باشه چون این اتفاق
تازه افتاده و من اولین کسی ام که کد جدید رو میخواد
پرسیدیم خب چه جوری بقیه ثبت نام کردند،بهمون گفتند بعضی از کافی نت ها
یکی از مشخصات رو (فکر کنم سال دیپلم) عوض میکنند تا طرف ثبت بشه
و میشه ولی این ثبت نام غلطه و به همین علت حتما برای جبران این اشتباه
مهلت ثبت نام کنکور بیشتر میشه  :Yahoo (21): 
این هم گلی دیگر از گل های این باغ  :Yahoo (21): 
یعنی ثبت نام من پرده از یه اشکال برداشته؟!! 
دوستان پیگیری کنید من اسمم ثبت شد امروز ولی بهم گفتند من اولین 
کسی ام که اسمم صحیح ثبت شده ولی نفهمیدم تو استان یا تو منطقه
یا تو کشور  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

دوستان حتماپیگیری کنند

----------


## Uncertain

> درود دوستان 
> امروز اتفاقی حین ثبت نام برای من افتاد گفتم بهتون بگم !!
> مشخصات من کار نمیکرد و درست نبود اولش فکر کردیم شاید مثلا 
> کد من نادرسته و شماره ی دانش اموزی من غطله ولی نبود،مجبور 
> شدیم بریم اموزش و پرورش و اونا هم با سنجش تماس گرفتند و 
> گفتند کد دانش اموزی (اگه اشتباه نکنم) برای همه ی دانش اموزا
> در حال تغییره و نمیشه با قبلیا ثبت نام کرد و این مسئله به گوش 
> دانش اموزا نرسیده ولی حقیقت داره  و من کد جدیدم رو از اموزش و پرورش
> گرفتم ولی بهم گفتند ممکنه کد من هنوز فعال نشده باشه چون این اتفاق
> ...


ای بابا اینام شورشو در اوردن هرروز یه اشتباه جدید مسخرس واقعا الان باید چکار کنیم؟؟

----------


## Aguila Roja

فکر نکنم چنین چیزی باشه !

----------


## roshana

> ای بابا اینام شورشو در اوردن هرروز یه اشتباه جدید مسخرس واقعا الان باید چکار کنیم؟؟



باور کنید نمیدونم !
من فقط مادرم کد رو از اموزش و پرورش گرفت !

----------


## roshana

> فکر نکنم چنین چیزی باشه !



منبع حرف من اداره ی اموزش و پرورشه
در هر صورت اگه فرصت تمدید شد شما چک کنید

----------


## Dj.ALI

الکی جو نده :Yahoo (4): همه رفتن صحیح و سالم ثبت نام کردن با کد قبلی ...شما بیخودی پیچیدش کردی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## roshana

> الکی جو ندههمه رفتن صحیح و سالم ثبت نام کردن با کد قبلی ...شما بیخودی پیچیدش کردی



منبع حرف من اموزش و پرورشه !
شما اینطوری فکر کن

----------


## optician

> درود دوستان 
> امروز اتفاقی حین ثبت نام برای من افتاد گفتم بهتون بگم !!
> مشخصات من کار نمیکرد و درست نبود اولش فکر کردیم شاید مثلا 
> کد من نادرسته و شماره ی دانش اموزی من غطله ولی نبود،مجبور 
> شدیم بریم اموزش و پرورش و اونا هم با سنجش تماس گرفتند و 
> گفتند کد دانش اموزی (اگه اشتباه نکنم) برای همه ی دانش اموزا
> در حال تغییره و نمیشه با قبلیا ثبت نام کرد و این مسئله به گوش 
> دانش اموزا نرسیده ولی حقیقت داره  و من کد جدیدم رو از اموزش و پرورش
> گرفتم ولی بهم گفتند ممکنه کد من هنوز فعال نشده باشه چون این اتفاق
> ...



شوخی میکنی؟!

والا من با کد دانش آموزی عهد بوق ثبت نام کردم  no problem

----------


## roshana

> شوخی میکنی؟!
> 
> والا من با کد دانش آموزی عهد بوق ثبت نام کردم  no problem



نمیدونم ! 
امیدوارم این مشکل فقط مال منطقه ی ما باشه

----------


## maryam.23

واسه منم پیام فرستادن که کد تایید سوابقتو دوباره تایید کن

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

همچین چیزی صحت نداره
شما با دقت کدهاتونو و کد منطقه اتون رو در سایت سوابق تحصیلی وارد کنید و کدهایی که بدست میارید رو با دقت در قسمت ثبت نام کنکور وارد کنید غیر ممکنه همچین مشکلاتی رخ بده.

----------


## roshana

دوستانی که اینجا نظر کارشناسی ول میدن !
من از خودم در نیاوردم !
من عینا حرف رئیس اموزش و پرورش رو تکرار کردم :Yahoo (1): 
آراز جان شما بیا این تاپیک رو بردار  @Araz

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

درود

سپاس بابت اطلاع رسانیتون

فقط الان یه سوال برای من پیش اومده ک من شنبه ثبت نام کنکور رو انجام دادم یعنی الان مشکلی داره و مشکلی برام پیش میاد؟

----------


## JavADiiI74

الان که بررسی کردیم شما اولین نفر در منطقه ی خاورمیانه هستی!!  :Yahoo (21):  باوو ما که ثبتیدیم رف!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*احتمالن مشکل فقط واس منطقه شماس*

----------


## Dj.ALI

> منبع حرف من اموزش و پرورشه !
> شما اینطوری فکر کن


مشکلی پیش نمیاد...ملت کد نظام وظیفه و معدلو و همه چیشو اشتباه وارد میکنه بازم مشکلی پیش نمیاد....دست اخر که بخوای بری دانشگاه حتی اگر تمام مواردو هم اشتباه پر کنی ازت استعلام میگیرن و دوباره باید تمام این مواردو ببری دانشگاه و بازم مشکلی پیش نمیاد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## magicboy

چیه گاز میگیرید 
فک کنم درست میگن استارتر
من هر وقت میرم تو قسمت ویرایش... سال اخذ دیپلم عوض میشه خودکار

----------


## sako

این فرم شماره 2 چیه که نوشته باید پر بشه؟؟من ثبت نام از کافی نت کردم همچین چیزی رو پر نکردم.هرکی میدونه بگه

----------


## elm10

@roshana
خانم محترم شما اولا محل سکونت خودتون رو میشه بفرمایید بگید؟
دوما کد دانش آموزی فرمول داره همینطوری الکی از رو هوا نیومده که. سریال شناسنامه قدیمی ماها کد دانش اموزیمون بوده. حالا احتمالش هست که سریال شناسنامه جدید رو بخوان به عنوان کد دانش اموزی در نظر بگیرن الان کد دانش اموزی جدید شما، همون سریال شناسنامه جدیدتون هست؟ اگر اینطور باشه خود سنجش توی سیستمش راحت میتونه سریال شناسنامه جدیدهامون رو به کد دانش اموزی تبدیل کنه چون ازمون تو فرم ثبت نام سریال شناسنامه رو میخواد.
دقت کنید که اون حرف اول شناسنامه براساس حروف الفبا به عدد تبدیل میشه. یعنی مثلا حرف "ب" به عدد ۲ تبدیل میشه. یا حرف "ت" به عدد ۴. 
لطفا وقتی چک کردید اعلام کنید. ممنون.

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

وای خدایایعنی ثبت نام کنکورازخودکنکورسختترشده :Yahoo (77):

----------


## lily7

> وای خدایایعنی ثبت نام کنکورازخودکنکورسختترشده


اره  :Yahoo (2):  
من اینقدر برای ثبت نام استرس داشتم برای خودش ندارم .

----------


## amin278

احتمالا این تغییر برای دانش اموزا هست نه برای فارغ التحصیل ها

----------


## khaan

شما کد رو که میزنی و اسم و مشخصاتت میاد دیگه مشکلی وجود نداره

----------


## zahra_sba

من بدون هیچ مشکلی ثبت نام کردم  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## E-Beshkani

واسه ما که مشکلی نداره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## کـاملیـا

*احتمالا مشکل شما کد سوابق تحصیلی بوده که تغییر کرده*

----------


## Egotist

ثبت نام تمدید شد دیگه؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> ثبت نام تمدید شد دیگه؟


اره تا شنبه تمدید شد برو حالشو ببر :Yahoo (79):

----------


## sako

> این فرم شماره 2 چیه که نوشته باید پر بشه؟؟من ثبت نام از کافی نت کردم همچین چیزی رو پر نکردم.هرکی میدونه بگه


up

----------


## bvb09

همه چیز در نهایت با صبر کردن حل شد!!!! واقعن اون همه استرس الکی بود.... من ک مثبت فک کردم الانم خیلی راحت ثبت نام کردم.... البته الانم ن چهار روز پیش!!!!

----------

